# Need Jar Values



## Yessabub (Mar 29, 2011)

I have boxes of Atlas,Ball, and lightning jars that i would like to know the value of could someone help me out? Ill post pics


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 29, 2011)

Post away....would be more than happy to get a new member going.....

    David


----------



## Yessabub (Mar 29, 2011)

Ill start with a couple of my ball jars

 http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7836/dscn2610i.jpg
 http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4083/dscn2608.jpg
 http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4632/dscn2609.jpg

 This is my biggest ball jar

 http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/8997/dscn2611b.jpg
 http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6099/dscn2612zr.jpg
 http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9098/dscn2613d.jpg


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice jars.....the first is the earliest....dropped A with underscore....late 19teens to early 1920's...usually see them priced  $10 or less...the second is from the early 1930's on....a good $15 or so for that one......

    The Ball Ideal is the most mass produced and most successfull line of jar from Ball Brothers....running several decades.....you could make a very nice collection that would keep you busy for a LONG time.

      David


----------



## Yessabub (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are 3 more

 http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4387/dscn2615n.jpg
 http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/2259/dscn2616.jpg
 http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/2210/dscn2617.jpg

 http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4928/dscn2618l.jpg
 http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/7406/dscn2619c.jpg
 http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/4930/dscn2620.jpg

 This one has 9431 on one side at the bottom and 5 on the other side
 http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1971/dscn2621v.jpg
 http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3049/dscn2622.jpg


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok...the first ya showed me...the Ball IDEAL quart dropped a.....it is the same circa as the first ya posted the other day...but the difference is this one has now bail or bail wire......ya might be able to keep some change in it, but that is about it......it is not worth trying to put a bail and wire on it....

    The second....I can not tell ya.....no idea.....

     David


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 30, 2011)

OOPPSS...forgot about the BALL  PERFECT MASON....nice jar....I tend to like there jars...most that ya see about this circa....PERFECT MASON is offset.....but have it dropped a and PM centered....nice jar.....value can range from   $7 to $10.....

     David


----------



## coreya (Mar 30, 2011)

Down here in florida I had a bunch (30-40) of the ideals and perfect masons along with some older balll masons in my last yard sale at 1 to 3 dollars and sold only 10 or 12 of the dollar ones! The last jar is a fairly modern product jar, more than likley peppers or some such


----------

